

Ask HN: Fantasy Map Generation - DamonOehlman

Just wondering if anyone can recommend a good method of generating a fantasy map that actually adheres to real world boundaries?  Basically, mucking around building a geosocial game and would like to generate OSM compatible tiles but with an "otherworldly" style.<p>Anyone know of any Mapnik stylesheets out there for this kind of thing?  Or any other techniques?
======
kmort
You may want to try posting this on a Roguelike, 4X or RPG gamedev forum. Some
useful map generation techniques are often discussed.

~~~
DamonOehlman
Thanks for the tip - I'll give that a go.

